# Chi-Town Paint Shops????



## 82Hopper (Jun 25, 2007)

*What's going on Chi-town? Hope everyone is have a great start to 2013. I've been looking on here for some time now and can't find any shops that do resto and paint work. Any shops you guys would recommend? Thanks for looking*


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Try DESIGNS UNLIMITED


----------



## 82Hopper (Jun 25, 2007)

I will but just in case they're aren't available????


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mandos custom in bedford park ive seen there work they do a nice clean work:thumbsup:


----------



## 82Hopper (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks A&R. You guys do great work too. Chi-town's kings of Chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## broughaman (Sep 1, 2009)

Give me a call at Geneva Body Shop! Ask for Jay! Check out our website genevabodyshop.com We have to update our pics but your always welcome to drop by and take a look at what were working on. (630)482-3554 Were located in Batavia which is just north of Aurora


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ttt for chi town


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

MANDOS CUSTOMS LAYITLOW CUST DISCOUNT ON PAINT JOB 15% OFF
CALL MANDO HIM SELF (708-733-9481)6512 S LAVERGNE ACROSS FROM A&R


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

*PICS OF OUR WRK*


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

*MORE*


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

*&MORE*


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

I TRY TO STAY AWAY FROM THE ORDANARY TRYING NEW DESIGNS ,
WILL BE COMING OUT THIS SUMMER W NEW LOWRIDERS MIDWEST STYLE SOMETHING YOUVE
NEVER SEEN COMING STRAIGHT FROM CHITOWN TRUCHA!!!!CON BIG BAD MANDOS CUSTOMS


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

WE SELL
SUPREME RIMS 14X7 OR 13X7 REVERSE 
SPOKE RIMS MCLEAN WIRE WHEELS
COKER TIRES(5.20S
30S WIRE WHEELS
HYDRAULICS,ACCS &PARTS
ENGINE ACCESORIES
PERFORMANCE PARTS
PINSTRIPPING 
PATTERNS


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

eloco mando said:


> WE SELL
> SUPREME RIMS 14X7 OR 13X7 REVERSE
> SPOKE RIMS MCLEAN WIRE WHEELS
> COKER TIRES(5.20S
> ...


 qvo mando any pics of patterns / grafixs candy paintjobs?


----------



## plating guru (Jun 4, 2012)

eloco mando said:


> MANDOS CUSTOMS LAYITLOW CUST DISCOUNT ON PAINT JOB 15% OFF
> CALL MANDO HIM SELF (708-733-9481)6512 S LAVERGNE ACROSS FROM A&R


good job mando on our 64 convt


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

COMING SOON IN ABOUT 2 WKS IN THA WERKS


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

THANK A&R


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

MORE


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

*MORE PICS*


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Lookn good eloco....looks like you bin putn out some work :thumbsup: I got to find time to paint something... put a little teaser on this thread :x:


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Get down charlie brown! Baddass work homie!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Get down charlie brown! Baddass work homie!


x64!!


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Looking great.....


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

Panels look bad ass bro


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

IMAG0121.jpg


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

SNEAK PEAK OF WHAT IS COMING OUT THIS SUMMER HOPE .I ALSO GOT A REGAL COMING SOON DIFFERENT DESIGNS BRINGING ALITTLE MID WEST STYLE TO LOWRIDING .GOOD WORK GREEN REAPER


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

more peaks im not suppose to do this but its a tease


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

green reaper said:


> IN THE SUN






Mad Skills Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

some more


----------



## plating guru (Jun 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

badass


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

green reaper said:


> rest of pics are in my profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


son of a bitch!!!!! badass


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

green reaper said:


> bad ass work on them boards :thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

green reaper said:


> rest of pics are in my profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving this. Looks like raiders colors.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

green reaper said:


> *LEAF*
> 
> ]
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

Emailad4me773 said:


> :thumbsup:[/Q


----------



## gorila (May 24, 2011)

You Killing it Homie


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

green reaper said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:thumbsup: WHAT UP John?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Emailad4me773 said:


> :thumbsup: WHAT UP John?


TSUP Z... GOT TO GET TOGETHER SOMETIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

green reaper said:


> TSUP Z... GOT TO GET TOGETHER SOMETIME :thumbsup:


For sho. When the next show?


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

green reaper said:


> AUG 4TH
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/355878-chicagoland-shows-events-2013-a-6.html


Ok cool. Hit my line and remind me.


----------



## 70ways (Dec 28, 2012)

green reaper said:


> ALMOST DONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

good job Johny I forgot you got skills LOL...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## trippin' (Mar 5, 2012)

Check out Rides by design hes in mchenry county


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

green reaper said:


>


Are these cars or test panels? Either way, looks bad ass


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Are these cars or test panels? Either way, looks bad ass


Teaser panels... a few cars will be out 2014... just teachn my son how to do this kind of work... thanks


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

:thumbsup: lookin good bro


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

backyard64 said:


> :thumbsup: lookin good bro


Yo what up Andy....seem like you had a good turn-out Sunday....:thumbsup: Car looks good bro


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks brotha also cant wait till yours is done I already know ur gonna kill the game


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

Looking good bro.....


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

[


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

[video]http://s57.photobucket.com/user/greenreaper1/media/video1001_zps3464a4f1.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## EL NENE (Feb 24, 2003)

green reaper said:


>


Looking great Green Reaper!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

